# Question about application timeline.



## masspdhopeful

Hello MassCops!

I have been scouring the civil service website for an answer but all it has information on is that the Written Examination is April 20, 2013.

I've tried searching on these forums too since I know how much people hate questions that have been asked ad nauseum, but they turned up nothing.

Finally, I have to ask you:

Can anyone explain to me what I should expect in terms of the hiring timeline?

How soon, assuming everything falls into place, would I be entering the Academy after the written examination?

I'm kindof stressing because I'm not in the best of shape (I'm not in shape at all) and if Academy will be 2-3 months after 4/20/13 there is no way I can run 6 miles or do 100's of pushups yet.

Anyways, thanks for your input. I look forward to your answers.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Give this a shot:


----------



## soxrock75

Written Exam April 20th
HRD Releases Scores April 27th
List Established May 4th
Your PD Sends Out Cards May 12th
You Get Hired May 19th
Academy Starts May 27th
You Graduate Top of Your Class November 18th
You are promoted to Sergeant right after your FTO

So, as you can see, your future is all mapped out in front of you. Buckle up, it's gonna be a fast ride.


----------



## USAF286

soxrock75 said:


> Written Exam April 20th
> HRD Releases Scores April 27th
> List Established May 4th
> Your PD Sends Out Cards May 12th
> You Get Hired May 19th
> Academy Starts May 27th
> You Graduate Top of Your Class November 18th
> You are promoted to Sergeant right after your FTO
> 
> So, as you can see, your future is all mapped out in front of you. Buckle up, it's gonna be a fast ride.


Do me next!!


----------



## Hush

First time I took the test, the scores from a scamtron test sheet weren't given out until TEN FUCKING MONTHS LATER. So yeah, good luck.


----------



## Tom

The real answer is you take the exam and depending on your score, your name will be on a list for the police dept. that you chose, until they hire. Depending on where you are on the list and the number of positions they are filling will determine if you get an interview.


----------



## masspdhopeful

soxrock75 said:


> Written Exam April 20th
> HRD Releases Scores April 27th
> List Established May 4th
> Your PD Sends Out Cards May 12th
> You Get Hired May 19th
> Academy Starts May 27th
> You Graduate Top of Your Class November 18th
> You are promoted to Sergeant right after your FTO
> So, as you can see, your future is all mapped out in front of you. Buckle up, it's gonna be a fast ride.


Lol. Besides the last two points (not that I'm being negative, I prefer to think that I am just realistic about my aptitude), is that realistically how quickly things will go for me?

Are the scores really released a week after you finish the exam?



Hush said:


> First time I took the test, the scores from a scamtron test sheet weren't given out until TEN FUCKING MONTHS LATER. So yeah, good luck.


Or ten months?


----------



## USAF286

masspdhopeful said:


> Lol. Besides the last two points (not that I'm being negative, I prefer to think that I am just realistic about my aptitude), is that realistically how quickly things will go for me?
> 
> Are the scores really released a week after you finish the exam?
> 
> Or ten months?


I took a vet make up test on 21 Sep 2012. I was told I would receive the results at the beginning of December. I got them at the end of January and there was only 55 of us. I would lean towards the longer waiting period as Hush mentioned. I'm not being negative but I have yet to see anything accomplished quickly by MA HRD.


----------



## Guest

There is no predicting the vagaries of the Massachusetts Civil Service Commission.

The scores will be released when they're released. Any advice to the contrary is pure speculation.


----------



## Goose

I took the test three times and waited anywhere from 4-10 months each time I took the test for the scores and rankings to be released.

Then I waited another two years on each one after the rankings were released and didn't even get a card. I moved out of state, put myself through an academy, and got hired almost after almost a year out of the academy.

So in other words...keep waiting, or do something.


----------



## masspdhopeful

USAF286 said:


> I took a vet make up test on 21 Sep 2012. I was told I would receive the results at the beginning of December. I got them at the end of January and there was only 55 of us. I would lean towards the longer waiting period as Hush mentioned. I'm not being negative but I have yet to see anything accomplished quickly by MA HRD.





frank said:


> I took the test three times and waited anywhere from 4-10 months each time I took the test for the scores and rankings to be released.
> 
> Then I waited another two years on each one after the rankings were released and didn't even get a card. I moved out of state, put myself through an academy, and got hired almost after almost a year out of the academy.
> 
> So in other words...keep waiting, or do something.


Sounds like I have plenty of time to get into shape...

Thanks for your input guys. I was really worried that I would be put into academy EXTREMELY quickly without time to prepare, but it looks like this process is a fairly long affair.

I'll still start my fitness program now; hopefully by the time I actually get an offer I'll be fighting fit!


----------



## frapmpd24

masspdhopeful said:


> I have been scouring the civil service website for an answer but all it has information on is that the Written Examination is April 20, 2013..
> 
> I've tried searching on these forums too since I know how much people hate questions that have been asked ad nauseum, but they turned up nothing.


With the exception of the links for the exams, you won't find much, if any, useful information on the Civil Circus website. The site is very basic, not user friendly, and outdated (they still have exam announcements and application deadlines posted from 2010, 2011, 2012).



> Finally, I have to ask you:
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what I should expect in terms of the hiring timeline?
> 
> How soon, assuming everything falls into place, would I be entering the Academy after the written examination?


I'm guessing (I sure hope so) you're young, just embarking on taking every civil service exam you can, and don't have the professional experience many do here, so I'll use some kid gloves, we've all been there:

First, you have to take the exam and pass.

Second, provided you pass, you have to score high enough to be toward the top of the list, which factors such as veterans and residency preference combined with a high score will help immensely. If you are a non-resident your chances aren't good.

Third, assuming you score very high and have residency preference in your hometown (which would have to be a CS town), they have to (1) be hiring and (2) hire enough to get down to your spot on the list. Realistically, there is not much hiring in Massachusetts, so don't pigeon hole yourself; explore other options that do recruiting (NYPD; LAPD, LASD, any department in Southern CA; Dallas PD, FL PD's/SD, LVPD, et al)



> I'm kindof stressing because I'm not in the best of shape (I'm not in shape at all) and if Academy will be 2-3 months after 4/20/13 there is no way I can run 6 miles or do 100's of pushups yet.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your input. I look forward to your answers.


It took me two exams in my late teen/early twenties to get on. Some people it takes longer (or never). If you start running now, and ad a mile per month, there is the likelihood you may be up to three, four (or more) marathons before you get a call for an interview. Overall, police jobs in this state are rare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

masspdhopeful said:


> Thanks for your input guys. I was really worried that I would be put into academy EXTREMELY quickly without time to prepare, but it looks like this process is a fairly long affair.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Just wait kid. And wait some more... When you're done waiting, keep waiting.


----------



## 263FPD

Now there goes five minutes of my life I will never get back. The OP has got to be toying with us here.. Right???


----------



## BxDetSgt

Dude, you will have time to meet a girl, fall in love, get married and start a family before this process moves forward. If you get hired you will eventulally meet another girl...well we will finish that story later.


----------



## grn3charlie

BxDetSgt said:


> Dude, you will have time to meet a girl, fall in love, get married and start a family before this process moves forward. If you get hired you will eventulally meet another girl...well we will finish that story later.


Match.com?


----------



## niteowl1970

grn3charlie said:


> Match.com?


ChristianMingle.com is the way to go.


----------



## grn3charlie

niteowl1970 said:


> ChristianMingle.com is the way to go.


I'm sure they get their freak on there more than anywhere


----------



## 263FPD

niteowl1970 said:


> ChristianMingle.com is the way to go.


----------



## USAF286

Stand by to stand by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

USAF286 said:


> Stand by to stand by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are we standing by for?


----------



## grn3charlie

USAF286 said:


> Do me next!!


Somehow that don't seem right


----------



## 263FPD

^^^^^


----------



## USAF286

263FPD said:


> What are we standing by for?


I tried quoting Cowboy's post about waiting and waiting some more, but my Obamaphone somehow dropped the ball on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

grn3charlie said:


> Somehow that don't seem right


Hahaha I forget to precede with a "no ****"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie

USAF286 said:


> Hahaha I forget to precede with a "no ****"


----------



## BxDetSgt

Remember the guy that was posting about LOD injuries and unions a couple of months ago..didn't he post on Christian Mingle? (this went off tracks really quick)


----------



## Code 3

263FPD said:


> Now there goes five minutes of my life I will never get back. The OP has got to be toying with us here.. Right???


Thinking the same...but ya never knowwww


----------



## grn3charlie

BxDetSgt said:


> Remember the guy that was posting about LOD injuries and unions a couple of months ago..didn't he post on Christian Mingle? (_*this went off tracks really quick*_)


Isn't that the fun of it? I think that there should be some competition to see who can run a thread off the tracks and how fast counts as extra points.


----------



## 263FPD

grn3charlie said:


> Isn't that the fun of it? I think that there should be some competition to see who can run a thread off the tracks and how fast counts as extra points.


----------



## fakecop

masspdhopeful said:


> Lol. Besides the last two points (not that I'm being negative, *I prefer to think that I am just realistic about my aptitude)*, is that realistically how quickly things will go for me?


Guess what, 90% of the 10,000 people taking the test with you will have college degrees. I want you to post your score after the test professor.

It sounds like you should have got off of your fat ass and worked out instead of getting your doctoral degree or whatever stupid education you think is going to get you a perfect score of the exam.

Even IF you get a PERFECT SCORE and YOUR town/city is HIRING and you get an INTERVIEW, that in no way means you will get a job. I am sure any department would love to hire a fat smug loser who can't do 10 pushups!


----------



## fakecop

You probably have a better shot at whipping your dick out in the middle of church and getting laid than getting hired by the civil service.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

fakecop said:


> Guess what, 90% of the 10,000 people taking the test with you will have college degrees. I want you to post your score after the test professor.
> 
> It sounds like you should have got off of your fat ass and worked out instead of getting your doctoral degree or whatever stupid education you think is going to get you a perfect score of the exam.
> 
> Even IF you get a PERFECT SCORE and YOUR town/city is HIRING and you get an INTERVIEW, that in no way means you will get a job. I am sure any department would love to hire a fat smug loser who can't do 10 pushups!


Really guy? At least the kid admitted he was out of shape and was concerned about it... Don't need to be calling him a "fat smug loser who can't do 10 push-ups." You must be the pinnacle of fitness, huh?

Why so angry? He's obviously just a young kid who has no idea how it works after the test. Maybe he's scored well on all his test in high school and college, and thinks that high scores will land him a job, like most of us thought at one point. Don't need to bash the kid like that... Geez dude, relax.


----------



## Code 3

fakecop said:


> Guess what, 90% of the 10,000 people taking the test with you will have college degrees. I want you to post your score after the test professor.
> 
> It sounds like you should have got off of your fat ass and worked out instead of getting your doctoral degree or whatever stupid education you think is going to get you a perfect score of the exam.
> 
> Even IF you get a PERFECT SCORE and YOUR town/city is HIRING and you get an INTERVIEW, that in no way means you will get a job. I am sure any department would love to hire a fat smug loser who can't do 10 pushups!


Unprofessional and uncalled for reply. Asshats like yourself belong nowhere near a badge. Fake or not.


----------



## Johnny Law

fakecop said:


> You probably have a better shot at whipping your dick out in the middle of church and getting laid than getting hired by the civil service.


Hey Needledick the bugfucker, why don't you go shit in bed, you fuckin troll


----------



## LGriffin

masspdhopeful said:


> Hello MassCops!
> I'm kindof stressing because I'm not in the best of shape (I'm not in shape at all) and if Academy will be 2-3 months after 4/20/13 there is no way I can run 6 miles or do 100's of pushups yet.


It takes balls to admit that and admittance is the first step to recovery.

Now, get offline and get yourself into whatever local gym you can afford and they'll provide you with both an assessment and a plan of action. Most people cannot stick to a plan at home on their own, it's just the way it is. Studies have shown that there is no better pressure than public pressure, which is why public weigh-ins like Biggest Looser and Weight Watchers are so effective. The same theory applies to the gym, once you're in a gym setting, you'll work out, shed some fat and add muscle mass. Once you have proper form, you'll be banging out push ups like nothing.

Keep the job on your mind and it will motivate you. Use an MP3 player with your favorite music to block out everything else around you and stay focused on your mission. The pay off is priceless and after you put the time in, you'll gain the self-confidence necessary on this job to motivate people to do what you want them to do without getting dirty. You do not get paid extra for fighting.

You don't have to take my advice but hope you do. I speak from personal experience. I'm petite and knew that to stay alive and efficient on the job, I had to pack on more muscle than I had from luring guys into the jewelry store to buy shiny things. At first sight, I knew I was underestimated which is as bad as being fat on the job. Once you get closer and people see muscle definition and hear an authoritative voice, they listen.

Get a plan and stick with it for life. There is nothing worse than recruits who just get fit for the academy and then go bad body after. Your life and the life of your partners depends on your physical fitness.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I am dying to find out what high speed - low drag job fakecop has....Middlesex County Constable STOP Team would be my bet, experts at high risk subpeona service.


----------



## fakecop

BxDetSgt said:


> I am dying to find out what high speed - low drag job fakecop has....Middlesex County Constable STOP Team would be my bet, experts at high risk subpeona service.


I am a Major of the Auxiliary Reserve Constable Unit for a Sheriff's Department, you guessed it. Atleast I can do over 50 pushups and run a mile and a half without dying.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

fakecop said:


> Atleast I can do over 50 pushups and run a mile and a half without dying.


...wait, you're bragging about 50? But yet you're busting on this kid? You MUST be the envy of your department.


----------



## fakecop

I said OVER 50, which I would say is about average, if I was going to brag I would say 80-100 which is closer to my actual number. I am wicked strong and handsome!


----------



## Johnny Law

fakecop said:


> I am wicked strong and handsome!


So is my Johnson. You two have something in common dickhead


----------



## fakecop

This guy is a tool who started this thread who will NEVER get hired by a police department. Lets focus our hate on losers like him and not me.


----------



## Auxofficer

Why is he a loser? I'm not proud but am in the same condition ... Can hardly run or do push-ups ... But me knowing that not being hired civil service with a 94 isn't exactly motivating either ... Good luck to op getting in shape and reaching your goals.


----------



## fakecop

If you can hardly run or do pushups you should stay far away from law enforcement. You may be expected to save a fellow officer or the general public. Go work a desk job somewhere. Or be a dispatcher.

A 94 on a normal test is a high score. On the civil service test, anything under a 97-98 is not going to be high enough to get you an interview.


----------



## fakecop

Auxofficer, no worries though you are already an officer for an Auxiliary Department. That is just as good accept for the no salary, no benefits, no details, and no respect.


----------



## Hush

I've seen a lot more fat shits on the job, than applying. Speaking of shit, I can see you're full of it.


----------



## 263FPD

fakecop said:


> Auxofficer, no worries though you are already an officer for an Auxiliary Department. That is just as good accept for the no salary, no benefits, no details, and no respect.


How long do you think it will be before you are deleted and your IP is banned. What's the over and under on that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2

fakecop said:


> On the civil service test, anything under a 97-98 is not going to be high enough to get you an interview.


I beg to differ


----------



## Auxofficer

Listen who do you think you are? I know what's good enough to be hired and what's not... A 94 obviously is not! I could certainly do a desk job or dispatch but that is not what I want. I want to be a cop. with that being said I know what is required of me . I don even know were to start with you I have so much to say but why bother... You got a vote here 263 it's getting old ... A difference of opinion is nice but this is belligerent .


----------



## niteowl1970

fakecop said:


> Lets focus our hate on losers like him and not me.


----------



## fakecop

Auxofficer said:


> Listen who do you think you are? I know what's good enough to be hired and what's not... A 94 obviously is not! I could certainly do a desk job or dispatch but that is not what I want. I want to be a cop. with that being said I know what is required of me . I don even know were to start with you I have so much to say but why bother... You got a vote here 263 it's getting old ... A difference of opinion is nice but this is belligerent .


I want to be a porn star (straight porn!) but some things just aren't in the cards buddy.

They are not asking you to be a world class athlete or MMA fighter, just meeting very basic physical standards.

Auxofficer, what was so offensive? No salary? Am I mistaken but I thought auxiliary officers are unpaid. Lets be honest, volunteer police officers are not normally very well respected by police officers or the public. Sorry.


----------



## Auxofficer

I just looked back through this thread and it must be in another that I mentioned that I'm no longer doing aux for several reasons.
1. I don't believe that while on "patrol" that you should go to specific restaurants because you will get something for free. No one owes me anything .... I can pay my way ... They should be embarrassed 
2. There are some "aux" officers that have "rank" and truly believe that the are "sgt. Lt. Ect... We are all EQUAL civilians that should be there to learn and better ourselves 
3. As civilians we actually have to work for a living.... Therefore being threatened to be written up for not fulfilling "mandatory" hours is a bit much.
4. As for not being paid .... If you can learn something and better yourself in the process it was worth it. According to the Boston Herald I made just less than $80,000 last year. 
I quit because there were childish politics and was not enjoyable. I could be home with my family enjoying my wife and kids 
I understand basic standards to get hired and I'm sure I could get in under the wire with a lot of effort.... But beyond that to run miles and crazy exercise in an academy I need a lot of work.


----------



## Guest

"Auxofficer" and "fakecop" arguing with each other.

This should be instant MC Gold.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> "Auxofficer" and "fakecop" arguing with each other.
> 
> This should be instant MC Gold.


----------



## Auxofficer

Nah I'm throwing in the towel... I said my part.... Fuck it... That's a great pic lmao!!


----------



## BxDetSgt

This is fuckin awesome, I am going to sit here and eat donuts and make fun of other people not running...
Aux, some thing you should keep to yourself bud..really...way out of bounds on one point, but the rest good for you.
Fake, there is no way you can cash all the checks you are writing, grow up. Great, your a small town cop somwhere with a lot of time on your hands and a recent academy in you back pocket. Push ups?!!!? Who fuckin cares. ( That is no way meant to be a slight to any cops from smaller agencies, I wish to hell I was, it just sounds like douchenozzle here does not appreciate the boredom he is obviously suffereing from.)


----------

